
GooseGooseGo - DuckDuckGo with saner defaults - draegtun
http://goosegoosego.com/
======
dlikhten
That's a bit 'tarded. Why not just use google by default? You confuse me. If
you don't like DDG don't use it, write a post about it, the end. This shows
nothing. Wish I could downvote.

